# 26 Gigapixel Panoramic Shot



## aviation_man

http://www.dresden-26-gigapixels.com/dresden26GP

 That's absolutely amazing.. :good:




> Technical characteristics
> 
> The picture was made with the Canon 5D mark II and a 400mm-lens. It consists of 1.665 full format pictures with 21.4 megapixel, which was recorded by a photo-robot in 172 minutes. The converting of 102 GB raw data by a computer with a main *memory cache of 48 GB* and *16 processors* took *94* hours. With a resolution of *297.500 x 87.500 pixel (26 gigapixel)* the picture is the largest in the world. (stand December 2009)


----------



## Glliw

I've seen a couple like this before...but not to this extent. That's pretty awesome!


----------



## aviation_man

Yeah! It is! I can see  a license plate number from one of the motorcycles on the street. It's incredible lol


----------



## ganzey

aviation_man said:


> Yeah! It is! I can see  a license plate number from one of the motorcycles on the street. It's incredible lol



lol, i did the same thing when i first saw it


----------



## Motorcharge

Completely missed it and reopened to to see it lol


----------



## Fatback

Wow this is awesome I can see everything. 

Lets play a game. Who can find the guy with the leaf blower? lol good luck


----------



## Motorcharge

Fatback said:


> Wow this is awesome I can see everything.
> 
> Lets play a game. Who can find the guy with the leaf blower? lol good luck


I found him, he's the guy with the leaf blower.


----------



## Fatback

uk80glue said:


> I found him, he's the guy with the leaf blower.



Good job, now I will send you an e-mail. In this e-mail I will be a Nigeria prince and I will offer you lots of money. Accept the e-mail and claim you're inheritance and live a happy life.


----------



## Droogie

am i the first person to realize how awesome pr0n would look with this?


----------



## Fatback

Droogie said:


> am i the first person to realize how awesome pr0n would look with this?



No I thought about the same thing. If fact I was going to reply saying I wish I had a picture of a nude girl in this size


----------



## Motorcharge

You guys need girlfriends.

Also I was definitely looking for people doing it in cars.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Holy cr@p!

There's no one on the Ferris Wheel...


----------



## Fatback

uk80glue said:


> You guys need girlfriends.
> 
> Also I was definitely looking for people doing it in cars.



Got one

I was looking in windows, thought I seen a person but It was a reflection


----------



## Droogie

uk80glue said:


> You guys need girlfriends.
> 
> Also I was definitely looking for people doing it in cars.



still would be the first thing to come to mind, ha.  i just HAPPEN to be single at the moment, so you're little insult just HAPPENED to work. bastard.


----------



## Fatback

It was 2:03pm when that picture was taken. You can see it on the clock.

Edit: Look at the Maritim Hotel at the entrance. See the girl, she is having a smoke


----------



## G25r8cer

Aww this is Awesome

I see me looking at this many bored nights


----------



## Bodaggit23

Fatback said:


> Who can find the guy with the leaf blower? lol good luck



I give. I can't find him...


----------



## aviation_man

lol. I didn't know this thread was going to turn into a "find the ___" game


----------



## Drenlin

Droogie said:


> am i the first person to realize how awesome pr0n would look with this?



You could see every wrinkle, hairy mole, and blocked pore. Nobody's going to airbrush a picture that huge. If you don't mind seeing things how they really are than you're fine I suppose, lol.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Droogie said:


> am i the first person to realize how awesome pr0n would look with this?


No no. I thought HD pr0n would be amazing. I was so wrong. There is such a thing as too much detail....


----------



## Geoff

I've done stuff like this, but not to this extent!


----------



## Motorcharge

droogie said:


> still would be the first thing to come to mind, ha.  I just happen to be single at the moment, so you're little insult just happened to work. Bastard.



:d


----------



## Archangel

took me about 7 seconds to find the first flaw in the pic.


----------



## TFT

^ Very true, with the individual photos taken spread out over time then all the shadows will be wrong when stitched together.


----------



## Droogie

Ethan3.14159 said:


> No no. I thought HD pr0n would be amazing. I was so wrong. There is such a thing as too much detail....



thanks for the heads up!


----------



## starlitjoker

can we seriously play a find the___ game? i want to now 

just give what it is near by, describe as best you can 

find me da panasonic truck


----------



## starlitjoker

oh yeah and fatback, is that leaf blower guy rly there??? or are you making it up in hopes we look for hours then rage for your entertainment?

give us a general location


----------



## Fatback

starlitjoker said:


> oh yeah and fatback, is that leaf blower guy rly there??? or are you making it up in hopes we look for hours then rage for your entertainment?
> 
> give us a general location



He's really there. Look on the right side towards the end of the "L" shaped looking building. It's the first building on the right looks like and upside down "L". He's at the back right at where the building ends.

Hope that helped

Also is it just me or are both of them the same people


----------



## Glliw

Looks like it to me.  You have to realize that its one camera on a robot taking the pictures...not 1665 cameras all at once...lol.


----------



## Bodaggit23

starlitjoker said:


> can we seriously play a find the___ game? i want to now
> 
> just give what it is near by, describe as best you can
> 
> find me da panasonic truck



You ask for a general location, then you don't give one? 

I would like to play "Where's Waldo" also with this. 



Fatback said:


> He's really there. Look on the right side towards the end of the "L" shaped looking building. It's the first building on the right looks like and upside down "L". He's at the back right at where the building ends.
> 
> Hope that helped
> 
> Also is it just me or are both of them the same people



I found the leaf blower dude. Wow, I would have never found him. 






Since the series of photos was taken over 174 minutes, it's entirely possible that those are the same people, seconds later, in a different spot.


----------



## Fatback

Glliw said:


> Looks like it to me.  You have to realize that its one camera on a robot taking the pictures...not 1665 cameras all at once...lol.



Yea I know I was just making sure I wasn't seeing things


----------



## aviation_man

Let's see who can find the guy with the white striped pants, with a red back pack walking next to a T-mobile phone station..


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Let's see who can find the guy with the white striped pants, with a red back pack walking next to a T-mobile phone station..



Wow at least give us a direction to look, a building or something. You suck at this luke, you should go back to you're emo corner and cry some more


----------



## G25r8cer

How are you guys zooming in? IE or what


----------



## ganzey

^^im using firefox, just scroll the wheel


----------



## Fatback

I'm using chrome and just using the mouse wheel to scroll. Also there is a zoom button at the lower left side right under the picture.


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> Wow this is awesome I can see everything.
> 
> Lets play a game. Who can find the guy with the leaf blower? lol good luck





Fatback said:


> Wow at least give us a direction to look, a building or something. You suck at this luke, you should go back to you're emo corner and cry some more



**I* *suck? You gave less info than I did


----------



## starlitjoker

the panasonic truck is on the bottom right


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> **I* *suck? You gave less info than I did



Well when I said that I was just kidding. I didn't expect anyone to actually and try to find it


----------



## CrayonMuncher

this awesome the level of detail is amazing
thanks for the link


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> Let's see who can find the guy with the white striped pants, with a red back pack walking next to a T-mobile phone station..


Looking now...What's a "phone station"? A phone booth? Or a phone store?



starlitjoker said:


> the panasonic truck is on the bottom right



Try to pick something in DAYLIGHT next time...


----------



## TaURiN*e

I must say... this is one of the most amazing things i've seen in a long while!


----------



## Fatback

TaURiN*e said:


> I must say... this is one of the most amazing things i've seen in a long while!



You have obviously never seen me then


----------



## aviation_man

Bodaggit23 said:


> Looking now...What's a "phone station"? A phone booth? Or a phone store?



Woops, I mean Phone Booth (T-mobile, it looks like).


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> Woops, I mean Phone Booth (T-mobile, it looks like).



I can't find a man fitting that description. I found a different man by a  phone booth, but it's not T-Mobile.

More hints please...


----------



## aviation_man

Bodaggit23 said:


> I can't find a man fitting that description. I found a different man by a  phone booth, but it's not T-Mobile.
> 
> More hints please...



Hmm.. Far right, on a sidewalk by a street.. I think you can get it from there


----------



## Bodaggit23

aviation_man said:


> Hmm.. Far right, on a sidewalk by a street.. I think you can get it from there



Sheesh...hard enough to find stuff in this pic, let alone stuff in the shade...






My turn!

Find the two BLUE Porta Potty's (Jiffy Jon's) next to the WHITE Storage container...Far Left side of pic.


----------



## Fatback

I think I found it






Is that it

Lets see who can find the guy in the orange caution vest towards the middle under the big yellow cranes.


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> I think I found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that it
> 
> Lets see who can find the guy in the orange caution vest towards the middle under the big yellow cranes.



You SUCK dale. I was just uploading the porter johns to my knockoff photobucket account just now. I'm on to you dale


----------



## aviation_man

Dale is this it?  I'm not sure...


----------



## Fatback

You're fake photobucket account? do you mean you're photobucket porn account? why do you even have a fake photobucket account? you're starting to worry me, I am going to contact my buddy that works for the FBI cyber crime division and get you're password to that account. I'll find out whats going on!

No no no no, it's towards the middle of the picture(well at about 10 o-clock) under the yellow cranes. He is inside a building with his back turned.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Fatback said:


> No no no no, it's towards the middle of the picture(well at about 10 o-clock) under the yellow cranes. He is inside a building with his back turned.



Aww ffs, cmon! A dude inside a building!!! It's hard enough to find a person...

It's a no go for me on this one...I fail.


----------



## Fatback

Bodaggit23 said:


> Aww ffs, cmon! A dude inside a building!!! It's hard enough to find a person...
> 
> It's a no go for me on this one...I fail.



Try this, Zoom in to about 6-7% or so then go to the left until you see a construction zone with three yellow cranes. Now look straight down. I thought it would be an easy one.

Edit: the cranes are right at the end of the bridge on the left side.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Omg...I was way off. There's cranes left of center in the pic too...

I don't consider this a success, so pick another.


----------



## Fatback

Ok lets see if you can find the two women with the baby strollers. The best way to find it his hit the tab at the bottom that says "people" then look towards the left of the bridge.


----------



## thermophilis

?


----------



## Fatback

thermophilis said:


> ?



We have a winner

Now it's you're turn


----------



## thermophilis

A bank of 4 US flags. Hmm they're on the left side. I suppose I'll give better hints if you get stumped


----------



## Bodaggit23

Ok, now you're on the other end of the spectrum. That was way too easy.






How about this:

Find the "ibis" Hotel. 

Hint: There are two yellow cranes visible in the picture before you zoom in, towards the right side of the pic.


----------



## Fatback

Bodaggit23 said:


> Ok, now you're on the other end of the spectrum. That was way too easy.



I know, I just wanted to see how smart you are you Passed!!! 

BTW I found you're hotel(talk about easy) I will have a picture up in a min.

Edit:


----------



## Bodaggit23

I can't find the flags...

4 US flags in Dresden...talk about hard.


----------



## thermophilis

Near the train tracks. You'll have to be zoomed in about 15-20% I think.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I can't find the flags...


----------



## iurytx

heehee


----------



## iurytx

Do europeans like the look of spare tires or are the roads really rough?


----------



## robina_80

there not spare tires there wheels missing there hub caps


----------



## Hdk20

That's amazing!


----------



## Bodaggit23

iurytx said:


> heehee



Omg. They blend too well.

Now that I found the thread again, who's next to pick an object?


----------

